
Show HN: Dungeons and Dragons - Too Long; Didn't Read - Mizza
https://github.com/Miserlou/dnd-tldr
======
Mizza
After finding that playing with new people was pretty overwhelming because of
the massive amount of books and rules required, I distilled all the
important/fun information down into a single printable document that should
contain everything you need to play a fast-paced, fun-optimized version of the
game.

Feedback appreciated!

~~~
ullarah
Thank you so much for doing this, it's great! Especially the pre-made
character sheets!

------
new299
I enjoyed this! I'd personally move the DM section to the top, and put the bit
about pre-made quests earlier too and that was the question I had in my mind
when I started reading, but it wasn't answered until the end of the document.

Also, are there groups where you can play online, or find people to play with
online?

~~~
cleum
r/lfg is a good resource for finding a game

Critical Role is an amazing game streamed by a group of close friends who
happen to be top voice actors. It's one of the best possible demonstrations of
what D+D can be (I recommend ep 38 as a good kick off point). The Critical
Role fandom is also a good place to find a game.

